# Chicken in Whisky Sauce



## chefwannabe (Jun 23, 2004)

Chicken in Whisky Sauce

4 pounds chicken pieces
2 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon white pepper
1/2 cup butter
1/2 cup whisky (Jim Beam or Jack Daniels sourmash works best)
1 onion, sliced
1 cup grated carrots
2 cups chopped tomatoes
1 1/2 cups cream

Season the chicken pieces with salt and pepper. Melt the butter in a
saucepan and brown the chicken on all sides. Add the whisky and cook
over a high heat for 2 minutes. Add the onions, carrots, tomatoes and
cream. Bring to a boil, cover and cook over a low heat for 1/2 hour
or until chicken is tender. Serves 6.


----------



## Lifter (Jun 26, 2004)

Hey Lori, that's neat...

Being a Canadian, I/we don't love the taste of Jim Beam or whatever, have you tried this recipe using Scotch?

I've meddled with a few experiments, using Scotch Whisky as a flavouring agent on chicken, (but, sorry, can't formalize this into one for you tonight!), I found that the Johnny Walker Red was about the best (using expensive single malts was a waste of cash and a Gaelic "sin")(and the Irish products, lacking the "smoke" taste don't get it done, either)

Mind, your Tennessee products are the absolute way to go with pork backribs...

Lifter


----------



## chefwannabe (Jun 26, 2004)

Can't say that I have tried the scotch as I don't have many other recipes calling for it and I don't drink it either. I have quite a few recipes that call for Jack Daniel's like pecan pie, cakes, and of course ribs. I suppose this would be just as good if not better with the scotch though. I have used cherry brandy in this recipe and it worked very nicely, but I usually always have one of the other two here in the house so that's what I use.


----------



## Alix (Jun 27, 2004)

Hey Lifter...try the plain old faithful CC. Works great.


----------

